# R34 passenger AIR BAG wanted GT / GTT / GTR - Sedan / Coupe



## dago-176 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hy

I am searching for an passenger air bag for an r34 gtt. It seems like the airbad fit from all r34 models.
Please PM me..


----------

